# Someone keeps trying to log into my account



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

This has been happening a lot lately. At random times, I receive the Uber text with the 4 digit code. It happened twice today and once on Monday. But this has happened a few months ago repeatedly.

I changed my password the first time, and just changed it now.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

It doesn’t necessarily mean someone’s hacking you. It could also mean uber is glitching out and just spamming you with random codes. Has happened to a lot of people. Lots of people have complained to Uber about getting spammed with these codes. 

Definitely good move changing your password though. Keep an eye on your earnings, trip history etc.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

someone is trying to log on to your account.

Maybe they have a similar email and are getting it wrong. 
Maybe they're out to get you.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Maybe they have access to your email and the only thing stopping them is the two factor authentication. Change your email password too.

Funny thing is SMS messaging is far easier to hack/intercept than cracking an email. It's an un-encrypted message going through the air from a cell tower. Anyone can intercept it. You can also spoof a phone number just like all of those robo dialers that get your number from sites that you share it with.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> someone is trying to log on to your account.
> 
> Maybe they have a similar email and are getting it wrong.
> Maybe they're out to get you.


I mean my year has consisted of 2 hacked credit cards and 1 drained checking account, so I'm not surprised if someone is out to get me...or wants to be me.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Damn man....that sucks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> ..or wants to be me.


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I mean my year has consisted of 2 hacked credit cards and 1 drained checking account, so I'm not surprised if someone is out to get me...or wants to be me.


If someone wants to be you...then you must truly be the greatest of all time...the great JUDGE!!...the most beautiful of this generation...a true yielder of magic...a diamond in the ruff...the one who controls the seas and the storms...the cold and the fire...the one who cannot be ignored...who soars to the heavens with his Eagle wings which resemble an angel...the one...the only.........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unless . . . the change password notice was Actually a Phishing Ploy used to entice you to change your password where it could be recorded for later use . . . 

Thus with password in their possession you become easily hackable by a low skill hack.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Do you have kids?
This happened to me one day, while driving. My uber alerts started going off. Texts and emails-your driving right now and someone 30 miles away logged into your account. Change password I immediately. Nothing I could do I was in the middle of a long ride. Freaked the passenger out. I let the passenger know that uber thinks my account has been hacked, but it is probably just my daughter.
My daughter knows if she is in a jam, she can log into the uber passenger app and order and uber and this was about the time she would be going to work.
Indeed it was my daughter ordering an uber to get to work.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I mean my year has consisted of 2 hacked credit cards and 1 drained checking account, so I'm not surprised if someone is out to get me...or wants to be me.


Jesus! You have good reason to be worried!


----------

